# Sinumerik 840D wieder in Betrieb nehmen



## Michael.R (21 August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte mich mit der 840D vertraut machen. Zum Probieren habe ich schon alle Komponenten (soweit ich das weiß). Da ich mich in der Steuerungstechnik nur oberflächlich auskenne, suche ich hier Unterstüzung für mein Projekt.
Mein Ziehl ist erst mal die Steuerung von viretuellen Achsen.

Aus einer Maschinenmodernisierung habe ich folgende Komponenten bekommen:

Netzteil SITOP 20
NCU 571.2 6FC5357-0BA11-1AE0
OP31 6FC5203-0BA11-0AA1
MMC103 6FC5210-0DA20-2AA0
Bedientafel 6FC52030AD10-0AA0

bei e-bay habe ich noch folgendes dazu gekauft:

U/E-Modul 6SN1146-1AB00-0BA1
NCU-Box 6FC5247-0AA00-0AA3
Profi-Bus Kabel 6XV1830-2AH30

hab alles auf eine Tafel montiert und angeschlossen. Alle Komponenten fahren hoch.
Nun das erste Problem: ich bekomme kein Verbindung zur NC. Fehlermeldung 120201 (Keine Verbindung zur NC).
Laut Dokumentation: Verbindung von NC zur PLC gestört.

Die Softwarekonfiguration ist unverändert.

Und nun zur ersten Frage:
Benötige ich noch eine PLC oder geht das auch ohne?


Danke schon mal im Vorraus.

Gruß Michael


----------



## gravieren (21 August 2011)

Hi


Michael.R schrieb:


> Und nun zur ersten Frage:
> Benötige ich noch eine PLC oder geht das auch ohne?



Du hast du schon eine PLC   
(NCU 571.2 6FC5357-0BA11-1AE0)


Hier die benötigten Handbücher hierfür: 
http://www.automation.siemens.com/d...m=&cd=SINUMERIK_SIMODRIVE_04_2010_D&scope=all

Gruß Karl


----------



## bike (21 August 2011)

Was zeigen denn die LED und 7-Segmentanzeige an?
Hast du eine Karte in der NCU stecken?


bike


----------



## gravieren (21 August 2011)

Hi

>Hast du eine Karte in der NCU stecken?
Da sollte natürlich die passende PCMC_-_Karte drinnen stecken.
(Firmware für die NCK)



Ansonsten:



Michael.R schrieb:


> Aus einer Maschinenmodernisierung habe ich folgende Komponenten bekommen:
> 
> NCU 571.2 6FC5357-0BA11-1AE0
> 
> ...



NCU war ohne Batteriepufferung.
Also NCK und PLC-Daten alle fort.


Neuinitialisierung notwendig !
Schalter   S3 + S4 auf 1 stellen.
Hauptschalter aus anschliessend wieder einschalten.

Maschinendaten als default werden geladen.


Anschliessend mal nachlesen, wie man die PLC urlöscht mit dem S4-Schalter.


----------



## Michael.R (21 August 2011)

Hallo,

Hab die ursprüngliche Karte drin, müsste eigentlich funktionieren.
Die Segmentanzeige zeigt 6 an, also betriebsbereit.

Die NCU war tatsächlich ohne Pufferung. Ist das Urlöschen notwendig? Werde morgen gleich die Neuinitialisierung durchführen und eine neue Batterie besorgen.

Hab was gelesen von einer "passenden" Tool-box für die NCU. Was ist das genau?

Bessten Dank 
Michael


----------



## bike (21 August 2011)

Michael.R schrieb:


> Hab was gelesen von einer "passenden" Tool-box für die NCU. Was ist das genau?l




Du brauchst ja ein PLC und in der Toolbox sind die notwendigen Bausteine drin.
Diese Toolbox muss zu der NC-Softwareversion passen.


bike


----------



## gravieren (21 August 2011)

HI



Michael.R schrieb:


> Hab was gelesen von einer "passenden" Tool-box für die NCU.
> Was ist das genau?



Toolbox ist die PLC-Basis, also das Grundprogramm für die PLC.

Zudem sind noch einige kleinere Tools dabei.
Auch Beispielprogramme für eine Drehmaschine und Fräßmaschine sind dabei.

Wichtig:  PLC-Base und NCK-Version, Firmware müßen alle von den Versionen her "passen".


P.S.  
Schau doch mal, ob das letzte PLC-Programm noch vorhanden ist.
Darin befinden sich auch die passende PLC-Base.

Gruß Karl


----------



## Boxy (22 August 2011)

Evtl. wäre es einfacher wenn Du einmal schreiben würdest woher Du kommst.
Dies würde es evtl. einfacher machen, ob Dir da jemand helfen kann!

Du hast ja schon recht ältere Komponenten da im Einsatz  ...


----------



## Michael.R (22 August 2011)

> P.S.
> Schau doch mal, ob das letzte PLC-Programm noch vorhanden ist.
> Darin befinden sich auch die passende PLC-Base.


Leider bekomme ich keine Verbindung zur NC. Wie kann ich das letzte PLC-Programm finden



> Evtl. wäre es einfacher wenn Du einmal schreiben würdest woher Du kommst.
> Dies würde es evtl. einfacher machen, ob Dir da jemand helfen kann!


ich komm aus Eppingen.


Die Neuinitialisierung habe habe ich durchgeführt, bekomme aber immernoch die Fehlermeldung 120201. :neutral:



Gruß Michael


----------



## bike (22 August 2011)

Michael.R schrieb:


> Leider bekomme ich keine Verbindung zur NC. Wie kann ich das letzte PLC-Programm finden
> 
> ich komm aus Eppingen.
> 
> ...



Das letzte PLC Programm? Na vom vorherigen Besitzer der Steuerung z.B.
Siehst du an der MMC die Achsen mit werten oder sind nur "#" sichtbar?
Bei Inbetriebnahme wenn du auf Passwort gehst was wird angezeigt?
Kannst du unter Diagnose Versionen aufrufen?
Was steht da?


bike

P.S: Eine NC über ein Forum in Betrieb nehmen ist einfach nicht möglich, dazu fehlen zuviele Informationen und bis diese alle abgefragt sind, bin ich im Ruhestand


----------



## Boxy (23 August 2011)

Im Prinzip könnte es sein, das ne Sicherung (Backup) evtl auf der MMC liegt.
Also wenn es die damalige MMC ist welche Du hast, könnte dies möglich sein.
Diese liegt dann irgendwo unter Dienste -> Serieninbetriebnahme ...

Allerdings wird es dann auch nicht funktionieren, da wenn die alten Maschinendaten eingespielt werden, werden die Antriebe und Messsysteme ja nicht gefunden. Da müssen dann MADA's für die Simulation geändert werden!

Auch wird es so sein, das falls das PLC Programm auch vorhanden ist, viele Vorschubsperren usw einschlagen, weil ja entsprechende Aktoren usw. fehlen ... D.h. man muss da auch entsprechende Änderungen machen oder ein Grundprogramm zusammen stupfen


----------



## Michael.R (23 August 2011)

Hab die NCU Urgelöscht und die Verbindung zum OP31 funktioniert jetzt. 
Jetzt muss ich mich wohl mit S7 auseinander setzen. Hab mir dazu ein USB/MPI Adapter bei eBay bestellt.


----------



## bike (23 August 2011)

Michael.R schrieb:


> Hab die NCU Urgelöscht und die Verbindung zum OP31 funktioniert jetzt.
> Jetzt muss ich mich wohl mit S7 auseinander setzen. Hab mir dazu ein USB/MPI Adapter bei eBay bestellt.



Und auch mit der Grundfunktion eines Grundprogrammes.
Hast du unter Diagnose schon nach der NC Version geschaut?
Dies Information würde manches erleichtern im Bezug auf Hinweise zur PLC


bike


----------



## Boxy (23 August 2011)

Die NCU 571.2 hatte die PLC 315/2DP drinnen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere!


----------



## gravieren (24 August 2011)

Hi


Boxy schrieb:


> Die NCU 571.2 hatte die PLC 315/2DP drinnen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere!



Ich denke das war eine 314er.

Warum Rätseln, einfach in der MMC nachschauen, das steht der CPU-Typ drinnen.



Gruß Karl


----------



## Michael.R (24 August 2011)

> Und auch mit der Grundfunktion eines Grundprogrammes.


Ich denke ohne Urlöschen hätte keine Verbindung zur NCU aufbauen können.

So, hier die Versionsnummern 

Versionsdaten NCU: 04.03.14-NCU571

MMC-Version: MMC103 04.03.17 1998/01/27

in der Liste mit den vielen Versionsnummern habe ich 
PLC_314_FB15 sowie 
PLC_315_10/11_FB15
gesehen.

Kann man da schon sagen, welch Toolbox ich benötige?

Gruß Michael


----------



## HaDi (24 August 2011)

Laut DoconWeb und dem Anlegen einer neuen Station in HW-Konfig (mit installierter Toolbox) hat die NCU 571.2 eine 315-2DP (CPU315-2AF01).

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Boxy (25 August 2011)

HaDi schrieb:


> Laut DoconWeb und dem Anlegen einer neuen Station in HW-Konfig (mit installierter Toolbox) hat die NCU 571.2 eine 315-2DP (CPU315-2AF01).
> 
> Grüße von HaDi





Die 314 ist später gekommen, war entweder mit den .3 oder .4 NCU's


----------



## HaDi (25 August 2011)

Boxy schrieb:


> Die 314 ist später gekommen, war entweder mit den .3 oder .4 NCU's


Ich dachte eigentlich, mit dem Link auf die Liste der NCUs in DoconWeb wären alle Klarheiten beseitigt ...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Michael.R (22 September 2011)

*Grundprogramm*

Hallo,

hab mittlerweile ein bisschen nachgelesen und mir Hard- und Software zugelegt.
Mit dem SimaticManager und der Toolbox habe ich ein passendes Grundprogramm erstellt. Bis dahin lief alles ganz gut. Als ich das Programm übertragen wollte (mit 6ES7 972-OCB20-0AX0 von ebay) kam die Meldung 33:16662 "Online-Verbindung wurde getrennt".
Laut Hilfe kann das bedeuten, daß der Adapter falsch konfigurieret ist.
Wenn ich aber auf "Erreichbare Teilnehmer" klicke, dann bekomme ich 2 Teilnehmer angezeigt.

Kann mir jemand sagen wie der Adapter konfiguriert sein muß?


----------



## bike (22 September 2011)

Michael.R schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hab mittlerweile ein bisschen nachgelesen und mir Hard- und Software zugelegt.
> Mit dem SimaticManager und der Toolbox habe ich ein passendes Grundprogramm erstellt. Bis dahin lief alles ganz gut. Als ich das Programm übertragen wollte (mit 6ES7 972-OCB20-0AX0 von ebay) kam die Meldung 33:16662 "Online-Verbindung wurde getrennt".
> ...



Kann sein, dass dein GP nicht zur NC passt?
Es ist denke ich kein Einstellungsfehler, sondern du versuchst Bausteine zu übertragen die vom BS der NC abgelehnt wird.
Erstelle ein Projekt mit einem leeren OB1, DB 100 versuche dies zu übertragen.( als Test)

Wenn da klappt erstelle einen OB100 mit dem FB1  und dem entsprechenden IDB.
So kannst du dich an das Problem heran tasten.

NC ist nicht  so ganz trivial wie es immer wieder beschrieben wird.


bike


----------

